# Western NY - WTB Fisher 7189 push plates



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Looking for a set of used Fisher 7189 push plates. They are for a 2012 Ram 1500. Thank you


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

mreamer, there ya go in R.I. See if he will ship them, from C/L . 
https://providence.craigslist.org/pts/d/fisher-push-plates-7189-fits/6718702500.html


----------

